
Apple's 'Slide to Unlock' patent worries Taiwanese government - username3
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/10/27/apples-slide-to-unlock-patent-worries-taiwanese-government-forces-investigation/
======
mc32
Does this patent cover any gesture like patterns or circles too --or just the
slider? If it's the slider only, then that's an easy hurdle to overcome.

